# Who is this soprano?



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

Been binge watching Lupin III: A Woman Named Fujiko Mine and episode 4 Tosca is being performed. While they butchered the plot, I'm very curious who is the soprano and baritone here






Here is the first part






Here is the second part

Thanks!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I've no idea who the singers are, but can't say I find them in the least bit impressive. Rather bland and emotionless.


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I've no idea who the singers are, but can't say I find them in the least bit impressive. Rather bland and emotionless.


I should really download the episode and edit in Tebaldi haha


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

gsdkfasdf said:


> I should really download the episode and edit in Tebaldi haha


Almost any singer is better then this one, 
It is so strange that the name is not findable.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

i've noticed that when operatic music appears in commercial or popular culture the singer is usually some unidentified person you'd prefer not to hear.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> i've noticed that when operatic music appears in commercial or popular culture the singer is usually some unidentified person you'd prefer not to hear.


To be fair, I've noticed the opposite. I think of Callas in Philadelphia and The Iron Lady, Caruso in Woody Allen's Match Point (although recordings with less well known singers were also used in that film), Janowitz and Mathis in the Shawshank Redemption and Tebaldi and Bergonzi in Moonstruck. The film Quartet in which the Rigoletto quartet is central uses the recording by Sutherland, Pavarotti, Milnes and Tourangeau.

That said, when opera is used in commercials (and that's where we are most often to encounter it outside of classical music circles in everyday life), lesser known artists in presumably cheaper to license recordings are often heard.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> To be fair, I've noticed the opposite. I think of Callas in Philadelphia and The Iron Lady, Caruso in Woody Allen's Match Point (although recordings with less well known singers were also used in that film), Janowitz and Mathis in the Shawshank Redemption and Tebaldi and Bergonzi in Moonstruck. The film Quartet in which the Rigoletto quartet is central uses the recording by Sutherland, Pavarotti, Milnes and Tourangeau.
> 
> That said, when opera is used in commercials (and that's where we are most often to encounter it outside of classical music circles in everyday life), lesser known artists in presumably cheaper to license recordings are often heard.
> 
> N.


Fair observation. I wasn't thinking of the use of opera in high-quality films, where it's apt to be respected, but of more commercial uses.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> To be fair, I've noticed the opposite. I think of Callas in Philadelphia and The Iron Lady, Caruso in Woody Allen's Match Point (although recordings with less well known singers were also used in that film), Janowitz and Mathis in the Shawshank Redemption and Tebaldi and Bergonzi in Moonstruck. The film Quartet in which the Rigoletto quartet is central uses the recording by Sutherland, Pavarotti, Milnes and Tourangeau.


Not forgetting the use of the Callas *Tosca *recording in _Milk_.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Fair observation. I wasn't thinking of the use of opera in high-quality films, where it's apt to be respected, but of more commercial uses.


Such as the British Airways use of the soprano-mezzo duet from *Lakme*?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> Such as the British Airways use of the soprano-mezzo duet from *Lakme*?


No star power required for that bonbon. A couple of easy, pretty young voices will do.


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> i've noticed that when operatic music appears in commercial or popular culture the singer is usually some unidentified person you'd prefer not to hear.


Agreed. Rewatching the episode and a character earlier in the episode describes her as "soprano drammatico d'agilita" and I had to laugh. Save me

Probably because it's cheaper maybe, but also maybe because they don't have the ear for it, and audiences wouldn't care - unfortunately. If it sounds kind of operatic ish and they can BS it all the way, they'll probably use it. And that's how people think 10 year old girls can sing Calaf...


----------

